# High Volume Shelter Hamilton-Wentworth area Ontario Canada



## PeaceLoveRescue

http://www.petfinder.com/shelterSearch/shelterSearch.cgi?shelterid=ON112

All these kitties have their days numbered. 2-3 times a week a vet comes in and euths the ones that have "over stayed their welcome". This "shelter" is not open to the public so the only way they can get adopted is by other rescues coming in and trying to find homes for them. If you are looking, know someone who is looking or have room to foster please consider one of these kitties.  There are a number of urgent cases needing homes right now.

These are only two of the urgent cases that need homes/foster homes ASAP.



> "Pennysue" is has been at the high kill shelter in the Hamilton/Wentworth area, as long as time will allow and now she is marked URGENT. You can see how sad she is to be in such a place, the sadness is reflected in her pretty eyes. "Pennysue" is a very nice girl, and she should not be where she is at all. Previously unwanted by her former owner, now all she hopes, is that someone may see her, and understand, and want her again. "Pennysue" is scheduled to be euthanized and her situation is urgent. If no one comes to help her she will be killed at the shelter where she is caged right now. The shelter is overcrowded, and the cats are being euthanized three days a week now; Mondays, Wednesdays, and Fridays. The shelter is not allowed to be open to the public to adopt. Will there be someone to come forward and rescue this poor girl?
> If you can help to save "Pennysue" from being euthanized, by adopting her, or if you would like to save her by offering to provide foster care for her, please send me an email with a number where you can be reached, or send an email to : [email protected], and a rescue worker will reply to you promptly.
> Please be sure to mention "Pennysue's" name, as she is in urgent need of rescue from the shelter. A rescue worker can deliver her to you, if you are unable to get to Hamilton.
> Cats are fully vaccinated and spayed/neutered if they aren't already, prior to being placed in their new foster home. All that is asked is that you provide food, shelter, and love. Medical concerns, if there are any, are covered.
> Please also be sure to click on this link as well, (or copy and paste it into your browser) to let the high kill shelter know that you want to save "Pennysue".
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displa ... d=13325256
> This little girl would be so grateful if there was someone to help her in her time of need.





> Poor little "Bubbles" had a placement in a foster home, but the lady changed her mind just before he was to be rescued. Poor little guy. He's a sweetheart. Right now he's in a high kill shelter in the Hamilton/Wentworth area, and he is scheduled to be euthanized. Is there anyone else that will come forward with serious intent this time? He is in a very serious situation, and is sad that he lost the chance that came before. The shelter is extremely overcrowded and Euthanization days have increased from two days per week to three days per week: Mondays, Wednesdays, and Fridays. The shelter is not allowed to be open to the public to adopt.
> If you can see it in your heart to give offer "Bubbles" a real offer of a home, please email me with a number where you can be reached. "Bubbles" deserves so much more than to be where he is right now, on death row waiting, again, for rescue. Even if you can only provide a temporary home for "Bubbles", as a "foster parent", while a permanent home is found for him, please email me, or send an email to:
> mailto:[email protected] , and a rescue worker will reply to you promptly. "Bubbles" will be saved if he has someone to adopt him, or someone to foster him. A rescue worker can bring him to you, if you are unable to get to Hamilton.
> Cats are fully vaccinated and spayed/neutered if they aren't already, prior to being placed in their new foster home. All that is asked is that you provide food, shelter, and love. Medical concerns, if there are any, are covered.
> Please also be sure to click on this link as well, (or copy and paste it into your browser) to let the high kill shelter know that you are interested in saving "Bubbles".
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displa ... d=13386835
> Please step forward, if you can, to help. He is a good boy, very friendly, and so worthy of being saved, instead of dying alone at the shelter.
> Sincerely,
> Brenda


----------



## Cat Lover

I sent the link of the kitties in need to Abbey Cat Adoptions. Hopefully some of the foster home volunteers there will be able to take some of them in! I hope other people will try too!


----------



## Loving_My_Cats

I live in the Hamilton area, and shelters around here honestly make me so mad/upset. Someone caught tootle-loo once and I had to get her from animal control, they said they put them down withint 48-72 hours. It was $72, and I only brought $50 AND when waiting for someone to bring rest of the money they locked her back up instead of letting me be with her(after she saw me & got excited). Oh, and she had a cough and had to goto the vet/get medicine after. Awful city this is to cats. :x


----------



## Cat24

How does one volunteer to foster/adopt a cat from the high volume shelter? I just saw the sweetest little guy called Champ....also what are the adoption fees like?


----------

